# Kerrville Woodworkers Show



## kewald (Aug 5, 2008)

For those who may be in the area, this is one fine show.

http://www.kacckerrville.com/texasfurnitureshow.html


----------



## Bigbuck (May 15, 2008)

Looks like fun, wish I lived closer I would love to check that out.


----------

